# Problem with connection



## nikik10 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi.

I have a problem with my kindle fire. I had accidentally deleted about 400 photos and then I tried to recover them with softwares...the problem is, softwares cannot found my kindle as external device or USB or anything. It was there, I can move files from my kindle to pc, but softwares just don't recognize it.

I am going crazy from this.   Thanks for every helpful respond.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't really help -- I don't do much file moving on the Fire -- but I will move your question to the Fire troubleshooting board . . . the people who do more with Fires are more likely to see it there.


----------

